# sendmail_enable="NONE" ?



## mikey777 (May 23, 2020)

Anyone have any dieas why after a fresh install of 11.3, that the title statement is in rc.conf ?
Because I see in /etc/defaults/rc.conf that the variable is called YES and NO, not NONE.
Is NONE close enough ? 1st 2 chars are the same ?
I suppose the routine that checks that string wouldn't mind if we used NOTHING instead ?


----------



## Hakaba (May 23, 2020)

None is deprecated.
See in this forum post as exemple.


----------



## mikey777 (May 23, 2020)

It is surprising in this day and age, 2020, that things like sendmail still seem to be 'broke'. I could understand this in 1980. I wonder if commercial unix from actual vendors like HP-UX or SunOS work in similar fashion.


----------

